
Python Functions Aren't What You Think - BerislavLopac
http://powerfulpython.com/blog/python-functions-arent-what-you-think/
======
vgy7ujm
All that __name__ stuff in Python looks like line noise to me.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Why is that? Can you elaborate a bit?

